# A Moment of Hysterics



## Celtictigeress (Feb 16, 2006)

Picture this

a Two year old going on and on and on throwing an tantrum and talking 90miles a minute...

Anyhow was on call and the woman is trying to tell us what happened to her girlfriend *coughcough* Anywho the kid is mocking...and adding his own two cents he had to be only about 2-3 at the most... so she turns around with "Laquan (some funny middle name) if you dont shut up and let me tell the nice people what is going on Im going to blister your ***"

The kid shuts up briefly and she begins again all of a sudden he throws his hands up in the air with,"God Mom yous really busting my balls here" (for the ease of your eyes I typed it proper)

I was so baffled I turned and made an excuse to speak with the First responders and cops that got there before us just so I could laugh (hey YOU try to keep a serious face)


----------



## Stevo (Feb 16, 2006)

ya, gotta love the stories we get Celtic ....

~S~


----------



## Funnyrunner1 (Feb 16, 2006)

Out of the mouths of babes!!!!!!!


----------

